# Grouse/Partridge



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

I am looking for anyone selling a nice looking Grouse/Partridge mount for a Christmas/ 60th B-day present for my father...


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Check your email and private messages !!!


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Also try last flight taxidermy. When I get a mountable grouse, that is where I am going. the guy is helpful and honest. I just need to be gentler when I kill a grouse.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I wwas waiting for your call matt.lol never snuck that one pellet in huh.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Email for more pictures and price !


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

I shot a couple. The only male I got was destroyed by an open choke, close range, with a 12 guage. I was happy to get it, but I was dissapointed in the condition of the bird when I found it. I have a bunch on my property so when I get a good one, it will be at your shop.


----------

